# Recently Hired , First Day



## pinkycera (Sep 7, 2021)

A few questions ! This is my first job so I’m kind of nervous 

-I only have a pair of white shoes that are good to work in is that fine with dress code ? 

-I was spoken with over the phone about orientation but I was given a day but wasn’t given a time is there a specific time I’m supposed to be there ? 

How is it being a general merchandise person do you have to deal with a lot of customers ?


----------



## Yetive (Sep 7, 2021)

White shoes are fine 

You will need to call your new store and ask for your orientation time.

You will have lots of interaction with guests.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Sep 7, 2021)




----------



## commiecorvus (Sep 7, 2021)




----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Sep 7, 2021)

Welcome!


----------



## pinkycera (Sep 7, 2021)

Yetive said:


> White shoes are fine
> 
> You will need to call your new store and ask for your orientation time.
> 
> You will have lots





Yetive said:


> White shoes are fine
> 
> You will need to call your new store and ask for your orientation time.
> 
> You will have lots of interaction with guests.


thank you so much !


----------



## Far from newbie (Sep 7, 2021)

Don’t be nervous, as long as you are trying, friendly and not stealing you are doing great.
There is a specific time for orientation - call the store or check email for the TIME - Also know what you need to bring with you - ask.
You can wear any shoes you want that are COMFORTABLE - the only rule is that they have :  a back on the heel and a toe area that is closed. (I.E.  NO flip flops)
Ask lots of questions.
‘Be polite and helpful to guests.
Guests come first for everyone working everywhere - you will also be given tasks To complete.


----------

